# TMI Kind of Thing - not for the squeemish - re: Urine



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Lately, for reasons I won't go into, I've been using a chamber pot to piddle in at night. I have noticed that despite drinking what I consider to be "sufficient" amounts of water, my urine is very, very dark yellow and (here is the yucky part) it stinks to high heaven.

I mean honey, it STINKS. It is this terrible, acrid, make-ya-wanna-hurl kind of smell that really almost makes me sick to smell. As soon as I take the lid off the smell just wafts everywhere and I actually have to hold my breath until I can get the lid back down on it again. When I dump out the pot in the morning I literally gag!

Now, just in case you are wondering, I clean out the pee pot every morning, rinse it well, and throw a little peroxide in, set it outside to air out for a couple of hours. So it's not that the pee is "stale" or has been sitting around for a while.

For you guys who are going to tell me that I am dehydrated, I beg to differ. I drink several glasses of water a day (probably 6 - 8) and I do a lot (and I do mean a lot) of urinating! By morning I bet I have about a good 24 ounces of urine in the chamber pot. Because of a physical condition, I do piddle a lot at night (scarred bladder due to bladder infections in the past). So I really, and truly believe that I am getting enough water.

But this stinky urine thing is really bugging me. 

I do not eat a lot of stinky foods. No garlic, no onions. I do eat my fair share of processed meats (mostly salami), but I don't know if that would necessarily cause stinky pee. Oh, and I do drink my fair share of beer (usually two a night). Do you think that has anything to do with it?

If anybody has any thoughts about this, I'd be happy to hear them. I'd really like to improve the situation. Thanks.

Donsgal


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Eat some asparagus. It might still stink, but it'll be a different stink.

(try putting water in the chamber pot, to dilute the smell)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Symptoms of a urinary tract infection include needing to urinate more often, dark urine, stinky urine, and urgency (needing to go right NOW! when you need to go).

You can get test strips to test for a UTI in the mail, or you can see a doctor for a test.

Since you have been getting up more in the night, I SUSPECT the problem is a UTI instead of eating garlic!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

UTI can make urine smell. Also after having worked in a lab for umpteen years and dipping ,looking(and smelling) at more urine than I care to think about.Some people do just have stinky pee. Though if you have had problems in the past I would be checked for an infection.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know how old you are but hormones can make urine stink.

I'd also suggest a kidney/bladder tea. Dr. schultz makes a fabulous one!
I've used it to clear up bladder infections more than once. Cheaper than drugs!
His site is www.herbdoc.com


Hope your feeling better.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

You most likely have a urinary tract infection. When I did not have medical insurance, I got a BAD UTI, and used "Fish Mox" (Amoxicillin) wich you can buy at PetSmart or most pet stores or vet supplies. I am not prescribing it, or diagnosing you, just sharing my experience.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I use a pot at night too sometimes, mostly in the Summer because I can't hold urine all night after all day of drinking water. But it's not dark.

My pee stinks too, but then I think lots of things stink .... :baby04: 

I will fill my pot with water and about 1/2 cup bleach once a week or so. 
It doesn't smell ever really smell.
If I want to get really jazzy I'll put a drop or 2 of essential oil - lavender or rosemary works good.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Having had MANY uti through the years I can honestly say I never had one that I did not KNOW about! My concern is the color, the dark color can indicate kidney trouble. A blood and urine test might be worthwhile investments. I am really partial to my kidneys since I have had a lecture form the doc about how fast they can fail when one ignores (or tries to ignore) a uti. Maybe do some research online about dark urine.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Diabetes makes for frequent urination and stinky pee.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Iced Tea colored urine can be a sign of a liver infection, it usually has many other obvious symptoms like pale or grey colored stools and yellowing of the "whites" of your eyes. 
That is probably the worst scenario and it also doesn't cause your urine to smell that I am aware of.

Other things that can cause this are drug toxicity - this can involve herbals that are giving your liver a tough time metabolizing/breaking them down. 

Sometimes when people get a uti, there is actually some blood in their urine which may cause the color change you are describing. A urine test could probably give you a better idea and the internet is a wealth of information. 
Cranberry juice is supposed to be great for people with a tendency towards uti's, it even comes in pills now. Be careful, kidneys are important.
Good luck!
Alison


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Liver problems, diabetes and UTI will all cause smelly urine. Time to see a doctor.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Definitely time to see a doctor. Make the appointment yesterday! Dark urine could be the first sign of blood, indicating an infection (most likely) or something more sinister (a possibility). Certainly 'something' is wrong in your plumbing somewhere and it needs investigating and treating urgently.


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

It could be just ammonia building up from sitting in the chamberpot for long periods of time.

If your urine doesn't smell when it's fresh, then I'd think it's ammonia. If you take a leak and smell to high heaven, I agree it's a UTI.

Kat


----------

